# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [البورصة] مقدمة فى التحليل المالى  +كيفية وضع دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية للمشروع

## حسام عمر

*ماهو التحليل المالى
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

التحليل المالي هو علم له قواعد ومعايير واسس يهتم بتجميع البيانات والمعلومات الخاصة بالقوائم المالية للمنشأة واجراء التصنيف اللازم لها ثم اخضاغها الى دراسة تفصيلية دقيقة وايجاد الربط والعلاقة فيما بينهما ، فمثلا العلاقة بين الاصول المتداولة التي تمثل السيولة في المنشأة وبين الخصوم المتداولة التي تشكل التزامات قصيرة الاجل على المنشأة والعلاقة بين اموال الملكية و الالتزامات طويلةالاجل بالاضافة الى العلاقة بين الايرادات والمصروفات ثم تفسير النتائج التي تم التوصل اليها والبحث عن اسبابها وذلك لاكتشاف نقاط الضعف والقوة في الخطط والسياسات المالية بالاضافة الى تقييم انظمة الرقابةووضع الحلول والتوصيات اللازمة لذالك في الوقت المناسب.
• استعمالات التحليل المالي :-
يستعمل التحليل المالي للتعرف والحكم على مستوى اداء المنشات واتخاذ القرارات الخاصة ويمكن استعمال التحليل المالي في الاغراض التالية :
1- التحليل الائتماني :
الذي يقوم بهاذا التحليل هم المقرضين وذلك بهدف التعرف على الاخطار التي قد يتعرضون لها في حالة عدم قدرة المنشآت على سداد التزاماتها في الوقت المحدد لها .
2- التحليل الاستشاري:
الذي يقوم بهذا التحليل هم المستثمرون من افراد وشركات حيث ينصب اهتماهم على سلامة استثماراتهم ومقدار العوائد عليها كما ان هذا النوع من التحليل يستخدم في تقييم كفائة الادارة في خلق مجالات استثمار جديدة بالاضافة الى قياس ربحية وسيولة المنشأة.
3- تحليل الاندماج والشراء:
يستخدم هذا النوع من التحليل اثناء عمليات الاندماج بين شركتين فتتم عملية التقييم للقيمة الحالية
للشركة المنوي شراؤها كما يعدد قيمة الاداء المستقبلي المتوقع للشركة بعد الاندماج في المستقبل.

4- التخطيط المالي:
يعتبر التخطيط المالي من اهم الوظائف للارادات وتتمثل عملية التخطيط بوضع تصور باداء المنشأة المتوقع في المستقبل وهنا تلعب ادوار التحليل المالي دورا هاما في هذه العملية من حيث تقييم الاداء السابق وتقدير الاداء المتوقع في المستقبل .
5- الرقابة المالية:
تعرف الرقابة المالية بانها تقييم ومراجعة للاعمال للتاكد من ان تنفيذها يسير وفقا للمعايير والاسس الموضوعة وذلك لاكتشاف الاخطاء والانحرافات ونقاط الضعف ومعالجتها في الوقت المناسب .
6- تحليل تقييم الاداء:
يعتبر تقييم الاداء في المنشأة من اهم استعمالات التحليل المالي فيتم من خلال عملية اعادة التقييم الحكم على مستوى الارباح وقدرة المنشاة على السيولة وسداد الالتزامات وقدرتها على الائتمان بالاضافة الى تقييم الموجودات، اما للجهات التي تستفيد من هذا التقييم فهي ادارة المنشأة والمستثمرون والمعرضون والجهات الرسمية وبيوت الخبرة المالية وذلك على النحو التالي:-
أ- إدارة المنشأة :
تقوم ادارة المنشاة باعمال التحليل المالي وذلك لتحقيق الاغراض التالية :
1- قياس سيولة المنشاة .
2- قياس ربحية المنشاة.
3- تقييم كفاءة المنشاة وادارة اصولها وخصومها .
4- اكتشاف الانحرافات السلبية في الوقت المناسب ومعالجتها .
5- معرفة مركز المنشاة بشكل عام بين مثيلاتها في نفس القطاع .
ب- المستثمرون :
يهتم المستثمرون بالتحليل المالي لتحقيق الاغراض التالية :
1- قدرة المنشاة على توليد الارباح في المستقبل وذلك من خلال احتساب القوة الايرادية للمنشاة .

2- معرفة درجة السيولة لدى المنشاة وقدرتهاعلى توفيرها لحمايتها من الوقوع في العسر المالي .
3- تمكين المستثمرين من اكتشاف فرص استثمار مناسبة تتلائم مع رغباتهم .
جـ- المقرضون :
كما بينا في التحليل الائتماني حيث الغرض منه هو معرفة درجة السيولة لدى المنشاة وهذا يتناسب مع المقرضون اصحاب الديون قصيرة الاجل بالضافة الى معرفة درج ربحية المنشاة على المدى الطويل وهذا يتناسب مع المقرضون اصحاب الديون طويلة الاجل .
د- الجهات الرسمية :
تقوم الجهة الرسمية ممثلة بالدوائر الحكومية باعمال التحليل المالي لتحقيق الاغراض التالية :
1- لاغراض احتساب ضريبة الدخل المستحقة على المنشاة .
2- لاغراض التسعير لانتاج المنشاة او خدماتها.
3- لاغراض متابعة نمو تطور المنشاة وخاصة الصناعية منها .
هـ- بيوت الخبرة المالية :
هي فئات متخصصة بالتحليل المالي تقوم بتحليل المنشاة وبيان وضعها المالي بناء على تكليف من بعض الجهات مقابل الحصول على اتعاب.

• وظيفة المحلل المالي :

المحلل المالي يقوم بوظيفتين رئيسيتان هما :
أولا: الوظيفة الفنية:
لقد بينا ان التحليل المالي هو علم له قواعد واسس ومعايير اما وظيفة المحلل المالي تتجلى فنياً في كيفية التعامل في استخدام وتطبيق هذه المعايير والقواعد على النحو التالي:
1- كيفية احتساب النسب المالية رياضيا .
2- تصنيف وتبويب البيانات والمعلومات بشكل يسمح بالربط بينها لاغراض الدراسة والمقارنة .
3- مقارنة المعلومات المستخرجة بما هو متوقع .
ثانيا: الوظيفة التفسيرية:
وتتمثل هذه الوظيفة بتفسير النتائج التي تم الوصول اليها بشكل دقيق غير قابل للتأويل ووضع الحلول والتوصيات لهذه النتائج .
وعلى المحلل المالي عند مزاولته لوظيفته الفنية والتفسيرية مراعاة ما يلي :-
1- الشكل القانوني للمنشاة .
2- طبيعة النشاط الذي تزاوله .
3- ادارة المنشاة.
4- مركز المنشاة في الصناعة او القطاع الذي تنتمي له*

----------


## حسام عمر

*سوف نوضحها بمثال عملى*
*مثال افتراضي 
لدينا ارض واسعة ، وتريد إحدى الشركات إقامة فندق سياحي عليها من 150 غرفة و جناح .*
*المرحلة الاولى : التصميم الفني 
قبل كل شيء نبدأ بتحديد التصميم الفني من قبل خبراء في هذا المجال ، على سبيل المثال :
1 – المدخل : تصميم مدخل يناسب حجم الفندق – مدخل مستقل للأمتعة – رامب يخصص لدخول كراسي المعاقين في حال وجود أدراج .
2 – البهو : قسم استقبال – ركن للأمانات – صالة بار بمساحة 100 م2 
3 – فعانيات للزبائن : مستوصف للإسعاف الأولي – صالون حلاقة – محلات تجارية (عدد 3) .
4 – دورات مياه مشتركة 
- منافع لكل 30 نزيل 
- منافع منفصلة للرجال و النساء 
- تهوية جيدة (طبيعية – صناعية )
- مياه ساخنة و باردة 
- صابون – جهاز تجفيف الأيدي – معطر جو .
5 – الممرات و الأدراج :
- الممرات يجب ألا يقل عرضها* *عن** 1.6 م 
- الأدراج لا يقل عرضها* *عن** 1.6 م
- ممرات للمستخدمين 
6 – مصاعد : مصعدين لكل 70 غرفة 
- مصاعد للحمولات و الأمتعة ( واحد لكل 70 غرفة ) 
7 – أبواب للنجاة 
8 – شبكة هاتف و كوات اتصال 
9 – فاكس : تأمين قاعة فاكس .
10 – قسم خاص للإدارة 
11 – قسم خاص للعمال 
12 – كل ما قد يحتاج إليه الفندق ( على فرض بروز شيء لم يتم لحظة أثناء وضع الخطة .
المرحلة الثانية : المتطلبات الرأسمالية للمشروع 
بعد وضع الدراسة الفنية ننتقل إلى الجانب المالي ، و في هذه المرحلة نحتاج إلى دراسة قسمين هما :
1 – رأس المال الثابت 
2 – رأس المال العامل 
أولا : رأس المال الثابت : يشمل جميع الأصول الخاصة بالمشروع متقولة أو غير منقولة ، مادية أو غير مادية ، و بحيث يكون اقتنائها لأغراض الاستثمار ، و تتكون من 
- الأرض 
- مباني و إنشاءات و مرافق ( المبنى الأساسي للفندق -مباني الخدمات – مباني إدارية – أعمال الموقع ) 
- تجهيزات فنية و تقنية 
- تجهيزات وظيفية 
- وسائل نقل 
- نفقات التأسيس : و هي كافة المبالغ التي تنفق للحصول على خدمات مرتبطة بعملية انجاز المشروع الى حيز الاستثمار ، مثل نفقات التسجيل و الشهر و مصروفات الدراسة الاقتصادية و التدريب و غير ذلك 
– الموجودات الثايتة الم**عن**وية : تكاليف الرخصة و العلاقات التجارية و حق الامتياز 
– تأمينات لدى الغير (قابلة للاسترداد ) : سائر التأمينات المدفوعة و المودعة لدى الغير ( تأمينات عقود الخدمات – تأمين البريد …. الخ ) 
ثانيا : رأس المال العامل : 
و هو يتألف من المخزون من المستلزمات السلعية (مواد أولية – طعام … الخ ) و من الأموال الجاهزة النقدية السائلة اللازمة لتمويل العمليات الجارية في بداية العمل و قبل البيع 
و يقدر عادة رأس المال العامل بثلث إلى نصف جملة تكاليف التشغيل السنوية بعد استبعاد الإهتلاك و في مشاريع الفنادق يمكن أن يصل الرقم إلى 20 % بسبب الدورة السريعة لرأس المال و توفر السيولة اللازمة ) و تسمى جملة النفقات اللازمة لانجاز المشروع المذكورة أعلاه (الإجمالي العام لتقديرات التكاليف الاستثمارية ) 
ثالثا : المرحلة الثالثة : تكاليف التشغيل السنوية و تشمل 
- المستلزمات السلعية 
- المستلزمات الخدمية 
- الرواتب و الأجور 
- المصروفات التحويلية الجارية (الضرائب و رسوم الإنتاج – أعباء الإهتلاك – الإيجارات الفعلية – فوائد محلية و خارجية )
و تسمى هذه التكاليف السابقة جملة تكاليف التشغيل 
رابعا : المرحلة الرابعة : إيرادات المشروع 
و هنا يتم تقدير الإيرادات المتوقعة من المشروع و يجب أن يكون التقديرات دقيقة و نستند في التقدير إلى :
- الفعاليات التي يقدمها المشروع ( المبيت – الطعام و الشراب – خدمات المشروع )
- وضع السوق و تقدير الطلب على الأنشطة في المشروع 
- أسعار المواد الأولية السوقية 
تلعب الخبرة دورا في التقدير المالي ، و خصوصا للأنشطة الجديدة غير المتوفرة في المنطقة 
خامسا : المرحلة الخامسة 
التحليل المالي و الاقتصادي (طرف تقدير كفاءة المشروع الاقتصادية )
1- دراسة* *فترة**الاسترداد** ، حساب ال**فترة** اللازمة لاستعادة رأس المال المستثمر في المشروع من الأرباح و هو مهم لدى دراسة اختيار البدائل المشروع (نختار البديل ذو ال**فترة** الأقصر لاسترداد رأس المال المستثمر ) و يتم تقديرها بشكل تراكمي عبر سنوات الاستثمار ، و من المهم الإشارة إلى أن التدفقات النقدية لا تساوي الربح حيث يعتبر الإهتلاك جزء من التدفقات النقدية و يساهم في تخفيض عدد سنوات استرداد رأس المال و من الضروري هنا الانتباه إلى موضوع عمليات التجديد التي تطرأ على المشروع كل* *فترة** و تعتبر عادة* *فترة** سبع سنوات* *فترة** حدية نوعا ما لاسترداد رأس المال في المشاريع السياحية و كلما زادت هذه المدة تزداد المخاطرة 
2 - معيار عائد رأس المال 
و يدرس العلاقة بين الربح و رأس المال المستثمر و يمكن حسابه كل سنة على حدى (و يجب ألا يتجاوز الفائدة المصرفية ) و يقاس بالعلاقة التالية = الربح قبل الضريبة 
متوسط رأس المال المستثمر
كما يمكن دراسة هذا العائد على أساس الإجمالي المتحقق أو وسطي الإجمالي المتحقق 
مثلا : يتم تقدير إجمالي الربح قبل الضريبة على مدى عمر المشروع المحدد أو المفترض و تقدير إجمالي رأس المال المستثمر 
3 – صافي القيمة الحالية 
هو فرق القيمة الحالية بين الإيرادات و التكاليف النقدية المستقبلية و تحسب بطريقة طرح التكاليف من الإيرادات للمشروع سنة بعد سنة للتوصل إلى صلفي التدفق النقدي و لكن علاقة معامل الخصم = واحد مقسوم على (1+ سعر الخصم ) 
و يعتمد في تحديد سعر الخصم على سعر الفائدة في السوق المالي و على التكلفة البديلة لاستثمار رأس المال و يلاحظ أن القيمة الحالية الصافية للمشروع تزداد كلما ازداد حجم إيراداته و تتناقص مع ارتفاع سعر الخصم و التكاليف و يعتبر المشروع مقبولا من الوجهة التجارية إذا كان صافي القيمة الحالية أكبر أو تساوي الصفر 
و من الممكن حساب معامل صافي القيمة الحالية الذي يساوي إلى صافي القيمة الحالية للتدفقات النقدية مقسوما على صافي القيمة الحالية لإجمالي الاستثمار فإذا كانت النسبة اكبر أو تساوي الواحد فان المشروع يعتبر مجديا من الوجهة الاقتصادية 
و تساعدنا العلاقة النسبية على تجاوز دراسة التأثيرات الناتجة* *عن** التضخم النقدي و لدى دراسة بدائل المشروع ، يتم اعتماد
البديل الذي له أكبر صافي قيمة حالية 
4 – العائد الداخلي للاستثمار :
و هو سعر الخصم الذي تتساوى* *عن**ده القيمة الحالية لإجمالي التكاليف مع القيمة الحالية للمشروع و يتم تحديده* *عن** طريق التجربة و الخطأ ، مثال 
- تحديد القيمة الحالية للمشروع باستعمال سعر الخصم ( 9% ) 
- يستعمل سعر الخصم أعلى من السابق و تحدد باستعماله صافي قيمة حالية جديدة للمشروع (12% ) 
- إذا كان صافي القيمة الحالية الجديدة موجبا ف**عن**دئذ يرفع سعر الخصم بالتدريج إلى أن يصبح صافي القيمة الحالية سالبا ثم تجري المفاضلة بين سعر الخصم الذي تم التوصل إليه و السعر الأدنى للفائدة 
- يحسب العائد الداخلي للاستثمار بالعلاقة التالية : 
م=ع1 * ف1 – ف2 
ع1 – ع2 
حيث ان م هي معدك العائد الداخلي لاستثمار المشروع 
ع 1 = صافي القيمة الحالية للمشروع حسب سعر الخصم الأولي 
ع 2 = صافي القيمة الحالية للمشروع حسي سعر الخصم الأعلى 
ف1 = سعر الخصم الأدنى مع صافي القيمة الحالية الموجبة 
ف2 = سعر الخصم الاعلى مع صافي القيمة الحالية السالبة 
5 – تحليل نقطة التعادل : مستوى التشغيل الذيل لا ينتج المشروع* *عن**ده ربحا أو خسارة و يعبر* *عن**ه بدلالة الطاقة الإنتاجية أو حجم الإيرادات من المبيعات 
و كلما كانت نقطة التعادل منخفضة كلما زادت فرص تحقيق الربح للمشروع بمستوى تشغيل أعلى و كلما كان الخطر من الخسارة اقل 
و يدعى الفرق بين مستوى الاستخدام المتوقع للطاقة المتاحة وبين نقطة التعادل بالأمان 
و تتحدد أبعاد نقطة التعادل في ثلاث متغيرات :
- تكاليف الاستثمار 
- قيمة الإنتاج 
- تكاليف التشغيل الثابتة و المتغيرة 
- علاقة نقطة التعادل = المبيعات مضروبة بالتكاليف الثابتة مقسومة على مبلغ التغطية 
- مبلغ التغطية = المبيعات – التكاليف المتغيرة 
و يطلق على نقطة التعادل أيضا بعتبة الربح و يمكن* *حسابها** كنسبة مئوية 
نقطة التعادل = التكاليف الثابتة مضروبة بمائة مقسومة على مبلغ التغطية 
حيث تحصل بذلك على ال**فترة** الزمنية المتوقعة للحصول على نقطة التعادل 
6 – تحليل الحساسية : دراسة المؤثرات الأساسية على المشروع و تغير المؤشرات الاقتصادية نتيجة لذلك لاسيما القيمة الحالية للتدفق النقدي كدراسة المشروع على أساس أسعار مختلفة لأجرة الغرفة أو أسعار مختلفة للأرض 
7 – معايير أخرى 
- مرودية رأس المال الخاص = الربح قبل الضريبة 
رأس المال الخاص المستثمر 
- نسبة أرباح المبيعات = الأرباح قبل الضريبة مضروبة بمائة 
المبيعات 
- دورة رأس المال = المبيعات 
متوسط رأس المال 
- معدل العائد على الاستثمار = الربح قبل الضريبة 
رأس المال المستثمر 
- مقلوب دورة رأس المال = متوسط رأس المال المستثمر 
المبيعات 
- مردودية رأس المال الإجمالي =
الربح قبل الضريبة + رأس المال الأجنبي (القروض) 
رأس المال الخاص + الأجنبي 
مثال افتراضي عما سبق :
في بداية الدراسة افترضنا اننا نريد القيام بمشروع سياحي هو فندق بالاضافة الى الوصف السابق نتابع دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية على الفندق و فق مايلي 
المطلوب : هو دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية من اقامة فندق 4 نجوم ، عدد الغرف 150 ، 9 طوابق . 
أولا : تحديد موقع الفندق 
الموقع كلفة المتر من الأرض ل . س المساحة المتوفرة في الموقع ، م2
**عن**د حدود المدينة 10000 20000
**عن**د حدود المدينة 15000 12000
في مركز المدينة 70000 70000
تكاليف اقتناء الأرض وفق البدائل 
البديل الأول البديل الثاني البديل الثالث 
مساحة الأرض م2 20000 12000 7000
كلفة المتر المربع 10000 15000 70000
الإجمالي ل. س 200000 180000 490000
عدد الغرف المفترض 150 غرفة ، تبلغ وحدة الغرفة 44 م2 محملا عليها الخدمات و الممرات و الأدراج ز غيرها ، بذلك :المساحة الطابقية اللازمة = 44م2 * 150 غرفة = 6600 م2 
أما المساحة الطابقية اللازمة للمشروع :
الفعالية المساحة م2
الفرغ 6600
صالة متعددة الاستعمال 600
كافتريا 130
نادي ليلي 225
مطعم بانورامي 110
مطعم عائلي 110
مطبخ 675
البهو 100
الصالون 80
بار 40
مركز صحي 200
مصبغة 300
محلات تجارية 3 150
الحد الادنى في المجموع 9320
مساحة الطابق الواحد = 9320مقسومة على 9 = 1035 م2 
- نفترض أنها تساوي 1200 م2 لمواجهة الزيادات غير الملحوظة 
- المساحة الطابقية الإجمالية الممكن تطبيق كلفة المتر عليها هي 10800 م2 
- وفق البدائل التي م**عن**ا 
بديل 1 بديل 2 بديل 3
مساحة الموقع العام 18800 10800 5800
راس المال المستثمر 
قيمة الأرض 200000-180000-490000 (وفق البدائل الثلاثة )
مباني و إنشاءات 176280
تجهيزات فنية 195716
تجهيزات وظيفية 80004
أعمال الموقع العام 26320-15120-8120000 (وفق البدائل الثلاثة )
وسائل نقل و مواصلات 10000
نفقات التأسيس 20000
رأس المال العام 15000
إجمالي رأس المال المستثمر متغير حسب البدائل
- افترضنا قيمة رأس المال العامل هو 20% من تكاليف التشغيل السنوية 
- قيمة وسائل النقل 10 مليون ل.س حسب الأسعار الجارية في السوق 
- نفقات التأسيس و ما قبل الإنتاج 20000 ل.س 
الإنفاق الاستثماري للمشروع 
البيان العام 1 (-4) العام 2 (-3 ) العام 3 (-2 ) العام 4 (-1) المجموع 
نفقات التأسيس 6000 1000 4000 9000 20000
قيمة الأرض (اعتمدنا البديل 2) 180000 - - - 180000
مباني و إنشاءات - 76250 90000 10000 176280
تجهيزات فنية - 25716 80000 90000 195716
تجهيزات وظيفية - - - 80004 80004
أعمال الموقع العام (البديل 2 ) - 3120 6000 6000 15120
وسائل نقل - - 10000 10000
رأس مال عامل - - - 15000 15000
المجموع 186000 106116 180000 220004 692120
إذا المعطيات الرأسمالية لإنشاء الفندق هي / 692120/ ألف ليرة سورية 
تشير الأرقام / -4 ، -3 ، -2 ، -1 / إلى العام 4 ، العام 2 … ، أي الأعوام التي تسبق دخول المشروع حيز التنفيذ 
الرواتب و الأجور 
الوظيفة العدد الراتب الشهري الاجمالي السنوي اجمالي الدائرة
مدير عام 1 60000 720000 
معاون مدير عام 1 40000 480000 
مدير مالي 1 30000 360000 
رئيس محاسبة 1 20000 240000 
الخ 
هذا الجدول لبيان كيفية حساب الرواتي فاذا افترضنا ان عدد عمال الفندق من أعلى موظف الى ادنى موظف هو 197 ، و برواتب مختلفة ، فان مجموع الرواتب افتراضا ( 49092000) في السنة 
اهتلاك الفندق المقترح 
الأصول القيمة معدل الاهتلاك السنوي قسط الاهتلاك السنوي 
1- أصول لا تستهلك الأرض – رأسمال العامل 18000
ـــــ
15000 -
- -
- -
-
2 - أصول تستهلك لمرة واحدة – نفقات ما قبل الإنتاج – نفقات الدراسة 20000 
7
7 
15
15 
2857
3 – أصول تستهلك كامل المشروع – مباني – تجهيزات فنية – تجهيزات وظيفية – وسائل نقل 
ــــــ
191400
195716
80004
ـــــ
10000 
50
12
7
5 
2
8
15
20 
3828
16310
11429
2000
إجمالي القسط السنوي للاهتلاك 36424 ألف ليرة سورية
إيرادات المشروع 
1 – من الغرف 
سنة التشغيل 0 1 2 3 4
نسبة الأشغال % 68 71 74 76 80
الغرف المتاحة 54750 54900 54750 54750 54750
الغرف المشغولة 37230 38979 40515 41610 43800
متوسط سعر الغرفة في الليلة 2500 2500 2750 2750 3000
المبيعات السنوية 93075 97448 111416 114428 131400
العام (0) هو عام دخول المشروع حيز الاستثمار
عدد الغرف المتاحة مضروب ب 365 يوم / عدد أيام السنة
باستثناء عام (1) عدد أيامه 366
- افتراض زيادة في الأسعار الدارجة = 10 % كل عامين 
جدول إيرادات جميع دوائر الفندق 
سنة التشغيل 0 1 2 3 4
الغرف 93075 97448 111416 114428 131400
الطعام 104847 106944 109083 111264 113489
الهاتف 14892 15592 16206 16644 17520
المسبح 1050 1061 1071 1082 1093
المركز الصحي 1383 1396 1410 1424 1439
ملعب التنس 400 404 408 412 416
المصبغة 1675 1754 1823 1872 1971
الحلاق 750 750 750 750 750
الاجمالي 218072 225348 242168 247876 268078
**فترة**الاسترداد** : التدفق النقدي التراكمي* *عن**د تجميع السنوات بلغ حتى السنة الخامسة /538874/ ألف ليرة سورية 
و رأس المال المستثمر /692120/ ألف ليرة سورية ، و التدفقات النقدية للسنوات السادسة و السابعة سنعتبرها تماثل السنة الخامسة (باعتبار عدم وجود ضرائب) و هي بقيمة /122179/ ألف ليرة سورية و بالتالي التراكم حتى سنة 7 = 
538874+2*122179=783232 ألف ليرة 
و ستكون هناك احلالات في السنة السادسة و هي احلالات وسائل النقل /عشرة ملايين ليرة سورية/
أي أن التراكم النقدي في السنة السابعة = 783232-10000 = 773232 ألف ليرة سورية 
معدل العائد على الاستثمار :
افترضنا الدراسة لمدة 20 عام و معطيات السنوات السادسة و ما بعد مطابقة للعام الخامس و هنا يجب قياس القيمة المتبقية* *عن**د نهاية المشروع و هي : الأرض = 180000 ألف ل . س 
-راس المال العامل = 150000 ألف ل .س 
- القيمة المتبقية* *عن** الاصول غير المستهلكة هي :
1 – مباني ، القيمة المهتلكة = 176280*20 مقسومة على 50 = 70512 ألف ل .س ( عمرها الافتراضي 50 سنة)
القيمة المتبقية = 176280-70512 = 105768 ألف ل .س
2 – تجهيزات تقنية : 195716*8 مقسومة على 12 = 130477 ألف ل .س ( المهتلكة )
المتبقية = 195716-130477=65229 ألف ل .س 
3 – تجهيزات وظيفية :
- القيمة المهتلكة 80004*5 مقسومة على 7 = 57149 ألف ل.س
- القيمة المتبقية 80004-57146=22858 ألف ل .س
4 – وسائل النقل 
- القيمة المهتلكة = 10000*3 مقسومة على 5 = 6000 ألف ل .س
- القيمة المتبقية = 10000-6000= 4000 ألف ل.س
مجموع القيم المتبقية = 392855
- إجمالي المبلغ المستثمر على ال**فترة** المدروسة 
- 692120+385724(الاحلالات) – 392855 (القيم المتبقية) = 684989 
- و بالتالي متوسط العائد على الاستثمار 
= 1643076 مقسومة على (20*684989) *100 = 12% 
- صافي القيمة الحالية 
- بتطبيق المعادلة المذكورة سابقا ( م= 10.185% )
صافي القيمة الحالية و معامل صافي القيمة الحالية* *عن**د معاملي الحسم (9% - 12% )
و هو سعر الحسم الذي تتساوى* *عن**ده صافي التدفقات الجارية و الاستثمارية و في حالتنا معدل العائد الداخلي 10.185 % مقبول و لكنه غير مغري 
- لكن انخفاض سعر الأرض من 150000 إلى 10000 للمتر المربع سيجعل قيمة إنشاء المشروع يساوي 6321200 ليرة سورية و سيعطي عائد في السنة الخامسة يعادل 13.57 % ، بدلا من 12.3 % 
- انخفاض تكاليف البناء 20 % سيجعل المشروع أكثر جدوى 
- من المفيد وضع سعر خاص ضمن مؤشرات الحساسية بنسبة 10 % أو 15% لان زيادة أسعار أجور الغرف بنسبة بسيطة لا يؤثر على الزبون لكنه قد يؤثر كثيرا على عائدية المشروع 
**
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

تسلم ايدك يا حسام 

موضوع مفيد وشرح مبسط لدراسة جدوى 

اتمنى ان نرى دائما موضوعاتك المتميزة فى قاعة رجال الاعمال

----------


## حسام عمر

*بارك الله فيك* 


*اخي الكريم نادر بك*

*موضوع عشان خطرك اهه*

الأسماء الحقيقية لأشهر أحياء الإسكندرية

----------

